# Summer League Thread



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*



2013 DALLAS MAVERICKS SUMMER LEAGUE ROSTER

Click to expand...

*


> # Name POS HT Prior to NBA/Home Country YRS
> *1 Ricky Ledo G 6-7 Providence/USA R
> 4 Shane Larkin G 5-11 Miami (Fla.)/USA R
> 5 Bernard James F/C 6-10 Florida State/USA 1
> ...



Starts tomorrow. Larkin broke his ankle in summer league practice, so he won't be playing.

I'll be keeping an eye on Mekel, Ledo, and Crowder. Mekel and Ledo offer the most intrigue, but when you look at how old Marion and Carter are, Crowder is actually the most important to Dallas' current success. They need a defender on the wing since that isn't Ellis' strong suit. Crowder needs to become a "three and d" guy. The defense and hustle are there, but his three point shot was inconsistent last year so I'm hoping it has progressed.


----------

